# NSW Sponsorship



## awsum (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello friends

Has anyone been nominated for state sponsorship from NSW in May 2016? Can you please share your EOI submission date, your total points and the ANZSCO Code for your occupation?


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

Code: 263111
EOI Date : 22/ April/2016
Points : 55+ 5

Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## awsum (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello Adeel

Which state did you select for the state sponsorship? Have you got a state nomination already?


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

awsum said:


> Hello Adeel
> 
> Which state did you select for the state sponsorship? Have you got a state nomination already?


NSW and i am waiting.... EOI applied on 22/ April/2016


----------



## awsum (Nov 15, 2014)

I also applied for NSW with exactly the same points and the same code on 02/05/2016. How are your IELTS scores?


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

awsum said:


> I also applied for NSW with exactly the same points and the same code on 02/05/2016. How are your IELTS scores?


My IELTS :-


----------



## awsum (Nov 15, 2014)

My scores are similar but overall is the same. Really hope we can get SS soon. Please let me know if you get any updates.


----------



## awsum (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello friends

Anyone received their state sponsorship from NSW or VIC this month or last month?


----------



## awsum (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi friends

Has anyone received nomination for SS in the 2016-2017 period?


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

awsum said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Has anyone received nomination for SS in the 2016-2017 period?


Dear,

Still waiting.........

Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

awsum said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Has anyone received nomination for SS in the 2016-2017 period?


Dear Awsum,

I have received an email...from authentic source.

_*In the 2015-16 financial year NSW Business & Skilled Migration nominated 4,000 candidates for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa. We plan to start issuing invitations for the 2016-17 financial year from late July 2016.

We will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List).*_

If you need email i can send you please message me.

Thanks
Malik Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## awsum (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello Malik and friends

Anyone got nomination from NSW or Victoria???


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

awsum said:


> Hello Malik and friends
> 
> Anyone got nomination from NSW or Victoria???


Not yet.....
You have applied under 190 or 189 ?


----------



## awsum (Nov 15, 2014)

I put in an application for 190 in May 2016. Has NSW started issuing nominations for the 2016-2017 period?


----------



## Areeb007 (Jul 26, 2016)

My dear friends above please tell me any one got invitation?


----------

